# dye and wax



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Im pretty new to trapping and was wondering if there were any alternatives to dyeing and waxing your traps? I watched a predator hunting video recently and they simmered the traps in water and baking soda for an hour or so. that would be a hell of a lot easier for me. :lol: will this work? also any suggestions on sites to get dye and wax in case the boiling and baking soda doesnt work? thanks guys!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Tip:
When boiling traps, don't just let them sit on the bottom, it'll weaken the springs. I use flat bricks on the bottom so the springs are not contacting the metal bottom, ie flame.

You can use logwood dye it, works very well it just takes a bit more time. Another alternative is Speed dip, it is very easy and as stated speedy. The dying is basically just to cover up the metal (shine) and act as a preserver, if you're waxing, it isn't necessary but some might jump on me for that.

If you're using new traps you're going to want some rust for the dye to stick too. I just do a quick boil in dawn dish soap and water to get the oil off. then I let them sit. If i need them quick, i'll throw them in some running water, (creek, stream, river) until rusty. Then just pull them out, air dry, take a wire brush after them and start dipping.

let the dip dry, then wax, let dry and get to work.

tip: when melting the was I also don't let the wax get in contact with the flame, I use a water bath. This will reduce the risk of scorching the wax and making it smell burnt.

I'd just go to:
http://www.minntrapprod.com/
They'll have what you need.

I hope this helps, again everyone has their perfered method. Try several and see what way you like. some other dies that I've tried are black walnut husks, sumac berries. You can also use alder bark, I haven't played with it at all.

The baking soda takes the shine off the metal as well as does a bit of work on the oil.

xdeano


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Dean covered it well, you really should just get some log wood dye and wax. Baking soda will do nothing to protect the trap from rust. It will eliminate scent and take the shine off like mentioned before. Speed dip is easy but leaves too much odor behind for fox or coyote trapping. If they are new traps and are going to used for land sets you can just wax them if you don't want to dye them. It will protect the trap from rust.


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

new traps I run them at the car wash withthe pressure washer, the engine cleaner will knock off the packing grease and get them to rust quick.

I dye them in log wood crystals, if you got some rust on them the dye will take better. a good roilling boil for about an hour.

Make sure your traps are completely dry before waxing. wax does not stick to wet steel very well. I get my wax heated up to about 160-180 degrees. put your trap in and let it sit until it stops bubbling. the trap will then be at the same temp as the wax. pull it out and let dry in the sun. the slower it drys the better the wax will stick. Hotter the day the better. you want a thin coat. if the trap turns white from the wax, it is to thick and will blow off the first time you fire it.


----------

